#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Настиг затяжной финансовый кризис

## Иргит

настиг затяжной финансовый кризис. Испытываю тревогу, помогите жить без страхов

----------

Читтадхаммо (21.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> настиг затяжной финансовый кризис. Испытываю тревогу, помогите жить без страхов


Уменьшите потребление до минимума, необходимого для жизни: коммунальные платежи (куда же без них), немного скромной пищи, одежда раз в несколько лет. Уменьшая и покоряя желания, искореняя жажду обладать той или иной вещью - тем самым вы уменьшите страдания. Потеряв интерес к миру вещей, вы сделаете большой шаг навстречу жизни без страхов.




> "Люди, гонимые желанием, бегают вокруг, как бегает перепуганный заяц. Связанные путами и узами, они снова и снова в течении долгого времени возвращаются к страданию". Дхаммапада

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Joy (22.10.2012), Kit (23.10.2012), Богдан Б (22.10.2012), Велеслав (24.10.2012), Иван Денисов (23.10.2012), Иргит (21.10.2012), Маркион (22.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2012), Читтадхаммо (21.10.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> настиг затяжной финансовый кризис. Испытываю тревогу, помогите жить без страхов


 Прекрасно понимаю вас ,так как иногда бывает такое -когда на счету меньше чем 20 тыс руб,но когда и  много денег тоже не  меньше тревог -постоянно переживаешь о девальвации, и.т.д.

----------


## Aion

> настиг затяжной финансовый кризис. Испытываю тревогу, помогите жить без страхов


Постарайтесь принять кризис как фактор, способствующий трансформации сознания.

----------

Шавырин (22.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

> Уменьшите потребление до минимума, необходимого для жизни: коммунальные платежи (куда же без них), немного скромной пищи, одежда раз в несколько лет. Уменьшая и покоряя желания, искореняя жажду обладать той или иной вещью - тем самым вы уменьшите страдания. Потеряв интерес к миру вещей, вы сделаете большой шаг навстречу жизни без страхов.


уже до минимума, к этому уже привык.




> Прекрасно понимаю вас ,так как иногда бывает такое -когда на счету меньше чем 20 тыс руб,но когда и много денег тоже не меньше тревог -постоянно переживаешь о девальвации, и.т.д.


20000 р для меня сейчас настоящее богатство. 100 руб уже праздник )))




> Постарайтесь принять кризис как фактор, способствующий трансформации сознания.


каким образом?

----------


## Aion

> каким образом?


Для трансформации сознания нужен минимум энергии. Именно поэтому болезнь, например, - это указание на необходимость изменения установки сознания.

----------

Мария Петровна (21.10.2012), Эделизи (21.10.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Вспомнилось ...

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.10.2012), Иван Денисов (23.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Иргит, милый, хороший, добрый и... не собранный в кулак %).
Может, самое время оставить в покое бессчётные благо-, праздно-, полит-творительные проекты и просто поработать за деньги?
Не зря ведь Будда говорил: "Неимущему очень трудно быть щедрым".

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (23.10.2012), Kit (23.10.2012), SlavaR (21.10.2012), Велеслав (24.10.2012), Джигме (22.10.2012), Иргит (22.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.10.2012), Топпер- (23.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2012), Чиффа (25.10.2012), Шавырин (21.10.2012)

----------


## Мария Петровна

Иргит, а как же проект в Таиланде? Накрылся медным тазом? Вы же повар - устройтесь в любой ресторан...
и сыты будете, и деньги в кармане...

----------


## Аурум

Тоже вспомнилось ...

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Иргит, а как же проект в Таиланде? Накрылся медным тазом? Вы же повар - устройтесь в любой ресторан...
> и сыты будете, и деньги в кармане...


а ничо, что вы предлагаете человеку нелегально работать и что за это тУрма, штраф и депортация?

----------


## Мария Петровна

Да нет, я предлагаю ему в рестораны местные устроиться, где он сейчас живет...
Официантом - так подавать, поваром - так готовить...

Да везде много нелегалов...все работают, оформляются...никто особо о тюрьме не думает, когда едут на заработки....
Игрит вроде же со своими планировал работать в Таиланде, что же свои его в полицию потащат?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Игрит вроде же со своими планировал работать в Таиланде, что же свои его в полицию потащат?


в полицию тащить не надо, полиция сама придет  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> настиг затяжной финансовый кризис. Испытываю тревогу, помогите жить без страхов


Срочно собирайте партийные взносы.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.10.2012), Топпер- (23.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> настиг затяжной финансовый кризис. Испытываю тревогу, помогите жить без страхов


Нас всех настиг. И у нас дети и старики на руках. Плюс монахов надо поддержать и Учителей. Плюс это все вообще может кончиться завтра - и жизнь, и здоровье, и вообще любой доход.

Вы уже во сколько мест разослали запрос о работе? Что делаете в этом направлении - вместо организации буддийских партий и составления тибетских календарей?

Многие едут в Москву. Если вы хороший повар - проблем с поиском работы нет.

Жить без страхов можно при опоре на Дхарму. Может. есть смысл слегка заняться уже буддизмом?

----------

Джигме (22.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> а ничо, что вы предлагаете человеку нелегально работать и что за это тУрма, штраф и депортация?


"тУрма, штраф и депортация" -- всё вместе?  :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## Вантус

> Прекрасно понимаю вас ,так как иногда бывает такое -когда на счету меньше чем 20 тыс руб,но когда и  много денег тоже не  меньше тревог -постоянно переживаешь о девальвации, и.т.д.


Хо-хо-хо! Я могу по пальцам пересчитать случаи, когда у меня было на счету больше 20 тысяч!

----------

Kit (23.10.2012), Велеслав (24.10.2012), Иван Горяинов (24.10.2012), Топпер- (23.10.2012), Фил (23.10.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Хо-хо-хо! Я могу по пальцам пересчитать случаи, когда у меня было на счету больше 20 тысяч!


Мне одному и 5 тыс в месяц хватает ,а на шее сидят еще пятеро.

----------

Велеслав (24.10.2012), Топпер- (23.10.2012), Фил (23.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

))) действительно, нужно перестать делать просто так и начинать работать за деньги. Просто привычка такая, раньше особо проблем с деньгами не было, поэтому и делал то что считал нужным и полезным просто так, видимо настало время поменять позицию. И заняться зарабатывание денег, а там глядишь и выкарабкаюсь. Всем спасибо за советы  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (23.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

> Мне одному и 5 тыс в месяц хватает ,а на шее сидят еще пятеро.


не густо, вы просто счастливый человек что умеете жить на такую скромную сумму. У меня жена умница, умеет экономить деньги в отличии от меня, и умудряется растянуть 10000 на месяц. Как бы я без неё жил? Да поистине женская мудрость и хозяйственность могут свести все невзгоды к минимуму. Без неё наверно пропал бы, спасибо ей )))

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (23.10.2012), Велеслав (24.10.2012), Кузьмич (23.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.10.2012), Топпер- (23.10.2012), Юй Кан (22.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Хм..... надеюсь врываться в зал с автоматом и брейвиковать для проверки благостности, всё-таки некто не предложит.

----------


## Neroli

> А чего так скромно всегда предлагаете, без очереди к трону или на ногу наступить, предлагайте уж тогда сразу бить в благостное лицо и ждать добрых слов.


Для вас действительно проникновение кого-то вперед вас "к трону" равносильно удару вам по лицу, или вы пошутили?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Для вас действительно проникновение кого-то вперед вас "к трону" равносильно удару вам по лицу, или вы пошутили?


Потому что всегда предлагать проводить такие эксперименты это немного странно. Обыкновенные буддисты это такие же люди и может даже более замороченные чем обыкновенные хорошие люди. А то один я в белом на белом коне.

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что всегда предлагать проводить такие эксперименты это немного странно. Обыкновенные буддисты это такие же люди и может даже более замороченные чем обыкновенные хорошие люди. А то один я в белом на белом коне.


т.е был обыкновенным человеком, а после практики стал замороченным. хорошее достижение, ничего не скажешь. конечно это всех оправдывает и извиняет, да.

----------

Alex (23.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> БГМ нам всем в чем-то свойственен. Лучше сразу это понимать по поводу себя.


Так поймите, наконец. Начните с малого - с себя.

----------


## Кунсанг

> т.е был обыкновенным человеком, а после практики стал замороченным. хорошее достижение, ничего не скажешь. конечно это всех оправдывает и извиняет, да.


Возможно. Далеко ходить не нужно. Здесь на БФ постоянно кому-то наступают на пятки и в ответ слышат много добрых слов и кто-то отправляется в бан. Причем буддисты то со стажем. Шантидева или другой мастер говорил, что не нужно ждать от омраченных живых существ хорошего поведения. Буддист это такое же омраченное живое существо как и другие. Может чуть лучше.

----------


## Васильев

Есть черные полосы в жизни, есть белые. Во время черной полосы радуйся, скоро будет белая. Во время белой насторожись, подкрадывается черная

----------


## Кунсанг

> Есть черные полосы в жизни, есть белые. Во время черной полосы радуйся, скоро будет белая. Во время белой насторожись, подкрадывается черная


По системе лочжонг надо радоваться обеим полосам и черной даже больше. О, как хорошо что плохо, моей негативной кармы через это становится меньше.

----------


## Васильев

Понятие "плохо" сравнительное понятие, исключая естественных потребностей. По дзену правильней отстранится и делать что должно

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> По системе лочжонг надо радоваться обеим полосам и черной даже больше. О, как хорошо что плохо, моей негативной кармы через это становится меньше.


Раз мы в самсаре с бесконечных времён, значит, негативной кармы накоплено бесконечно много, а значит, меньше её не становится.

----------

Буль (25.11.2012), Кузьмич (25.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Раз мы в самсаре с бесконечных времён, значит, негативной кармы накоплено бесконечно много, а значит, меньше её не становится.


Не вся карма имеет значение для каждого конкретного момента. Неприятие условий данного момента - всего лишь неумелое качество. От того, что возникает неприязнь, лишь закладываются новые условия. Есть простая иллюстрация. Человек, который хорошо видит может разобраться в ситуации и принять правильное решение гораздо лучше, чем человек действующий не глядя, не различающий всех условий, разделяющий условия на приятные и неприятные, воспринимающий лишь часть ситуации. Поэтому мудрый принимает правильное решение там, где сотни глупцов сеят раздоры, споры и борются между собой. Видеть ситуацию во всех деталях - значит не очаровываться, не отвращаться и не поддаваться безразличию.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2012)

----------


## Васильев

скользкая грань: безразличие и отстраненность

----------


## Won Soeng

> скользкая грань: безразличие и отстраненность


Конечно же, я думал об этом тоже, в чем разница между безмятежностью и безучастностью, безразличием и бесстрастностью.
Решается проблема довольно просто. Нужно различать внимательность (виджняна) и порывы (санскара).
Должны успокаиваться порывы, но при этом сохраняться внимательность.
Безразличие это снижение внимательности, а отстраненность - это успокоение порывов.
Безразличие часто возникает как подавление возникших порывов контрустремлениями, и тогда внимание сковано наблюдением за нежелательными порывами.
Успокоение порывов наблюдением за чувствами и восприятием, эти порывы порождающими приводит к освобождению внимания от контроля возникновения порывов. 

Пожалуй звучит это слишком теоретично. 
На практике это разница между вопросом "к чему возникло устремление" и вопросами "что воспринимается" и "какие чувства вызывает воспринимаемое".

----------


## Нико

> Есть черные полосы в жизни, есть белые. Во время черной полосы радуйся, скоро будет белая. Во время белой насторожись, подкрадывается черная


Это да. Но, по лоджонгу: во время чёрной полосы бери на себя страдания всех живых существ. Во время белой отдавай им все свои радости.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> настиг затяжной финансовый кризис. Испытываю тревогу, помогите жить без страхов


Есть много мантр способствующих материальному благополучию.

----------


## Нико

> Есть много мантр способствующих материальному благополучию.


Одна есть такая: Бакшиш, бакшиш!!!!

----------


## Буль

> Одна есть такая: Бакшиш, бакшиш!!!!


В русском произношении она звучит как: "деньги давай!"  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------

Нико (26.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Знаете, деньги - это не благосостояние. В наше время получить кредиты, авансы, ссуды, взять в долг - совсем не сложно. Вы можете не поверить, но желания сбываются. Причем, достаточно чуть точнее их сформулировать и их достижение доставляет меньше хлопот и проблем, связанных с неправильными взглядами.

Куда лучше чем мечты о деньгах - мечты о благодарных клиентах, о способностях, навыках решения необходимых для удовлетворения их потребностей задач. И вообще желание создавать что-то нужное людям, что-то полезное, то, что люди оценят - самое лучше мирское желание. Это как производные. Известная формула успеха: быть, делать, иметь. Если Вы сосредоточены на том, что хотите иметь, Вы часто не видите, что для этого можно сделать, поэтому совершаете много не нужных действий. Если Вы сосредоточены на том, что хотите делать, Вы часто не знаете, кем для этого надо быть и поэтому находитесь часто в положении, не способствующем нужным действиям. Когда Вы сосредоточены на том, кем хотите быть, Вы двигаетесь к успеху самым коротким и надежным путем. Говорят, от успеха любого человека отделяет всего лишь 10 тысяч часов. Десять тысяч часов правильных действий. Благополучие прилагается в подарок.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это да. Но, по лоджонгу: во время чёрной полосы бери на себя страдания всех живых существ. Во время белой отдавай им все свои радости.


Мда, несколько отличается от «радуйся, что исчерпываешь свою неблагую карму»  :Smilie:

----------

